# Stoudamire



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

I guess the colangelo's were bluffing about their likes about tskit and Nene. In todays paper Colangelo said that if Cleveland would of traded him the 6 pick, they would of used it to draft Amare. Brian must have taken lessons from Jerry Krause on how to bluff your draft picks.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Must Have worked stoudamire stock dropped pretty low


----------

